# Hot Weather Full Fingered Gloves - Recommendations?



## Steve_N (Sep 6, 2005)

There seems to be a lot of threads on cold weather gloves, however, here in the southern hemisphere it's summer and pretty hot...  

What I'm after are some recommendations for full fingered gloves to use in these warmer climes... I don't need any padding as I use Ergon grips, but want something that's well ventilated plus a terry toweling bit for wiping away sweat and snot...

Any thoughts on a decent set appreciated...

TIA


----------



## manabiker (Jul 18, 2010)

I have these Fox Reflex, they do the job.. I've had good luck with Fox gloves.. even if you don't need the gel, you won't notice it unless you crash, then it'll offer more palm protection. These gloves ventilate almost too good, the deer flies (flyng piranha) bite right through them..

http://www.blueskycycling.com/product2433_6_-Fox-Reflex-Full-Finger-Gel-Gloves.htm


----------



## marzjennings (Jan 3, 2008)

I like the Endura Elite Gel-vent FF gloves. I wear them all year riding in Texas. What seems to work best is the venting across the palm and pads.


----------



## one4teen (Jul 13, 2010)

I really like my Race Face Deus XC Gloves Very light, good grip. The entire back of the hand and fingers is a tight mesh with a terry cloth thumb. Seem to be holding up well. I'll order another pair when these wear out. Be sure to order a size up.


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

Fox Incline are a good choice. No padding and lightweight, last a long time as well. Inexpensive too, at least here in the States.


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

661 Raji - best vented glove Ive used. Check the pic you can see how vented it is.


----------



## edgerat (Oct 10, 2008)

These are what I settled on, they are inexpensive, they wear tough and they breathe really well. I tend to sweat like a hooker in a sausage factory during weather warmer than 65 degrees so, take it for what it is worth.
Isaac


----------



## chas_martel (May 14, 2006)

I like any of the several Spesh BG full fingered gloves. I "need" that hand-heel pad.


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

Can you wait until March/April?








</a>








</a>








</a>

More info here...scroll down...click on 'Gloves'

Jeff K
Ergon USA


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

+1 Fox incline.


----------



## Steve_N (Sep 6, 2005)

Awesome guys, thanks! Keep 'em coming though... Appreciate the pics too...

@Edgerat - I'm a bit the same, hence why I'm looking...

@Ergon - Nice... I might be able to hang til then...


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

ERGON said:


> Can you wait until March/April?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the look of the HE2 gloves. I wish they were out now. Any idea of the retail price when they do get out here? The problem I find with gloves that are too flimsy on top is that the Cholla cactus will get you if you even brush them lightly. Not fun. Here in Tucson you need a bit more protection.


----------



## Leethal (Feb 5, 2004)

Sombrio Sultan...


----------



## DParks (Oct 3, 2009)

I've used the Fox Digit and the Fox Dirtpaw. I ride in NC and sweat like a fat man. Going for a ride in the heat doesn't bother me. I'm going to sweat in 80 degrees the same as I will in 98 degrees. My hands have never been a source of sweat, though, with either of those gloves. Most of the full-fingered gloves will have a very thin material or mesh between the fingers, allowing airflow.

Bike shops are good places to look for full-fingered gloves, but you can also check out places that sell dirt bike gear. I got my Dirt Paw gloves for $20.


----------



## LoneReaction (May 28, 2010)

I live in singapore (24-32c weather). I have sweaty palms too.

Troy Lee XC gloves are great.


----------



## The Beater (Aug 17, 2008)

Dakine ventalators have been the best I have used. I use them for DH, Xc ect in the summer and they work great. I should add that I live in Kamloops B.C and during the summer it will be 40 cel when I go for rides. Even night rides at 3 in the morning are still 28 cel


----------



## 100% dundee (Dec 18, 2009)

x2 on the dakine's. I ride with them from 90's down to the 40's and have no complaints. They also seem to dry out quickly.


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

the 661 rajis mentioned do well also THE Industries has a superlight glove.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

Guy.Ford said:


> 661 Raji - best vented glove Ive used. Check the pic you can see how vented it is.


+1. i use an older version of these, great gloves, very breathable.


----------



## Blatant (Apr 13, 2005)

661 Raji.


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

*Pearl Izumi Elite MTB Gloves*

Been using these for a season. They don't get crappy on the palms like some old gloves I have with real thick leather. I notice when you sweat that area becomes soggy, but not on these.


----------



## artnshel (Jul 10, 2004)

Giro Rivet
Great gloves with no cuff velcro. I've tried a bunch, dakine ventilators, etc and used to like Troy Lee gloves but once I tried these Giro Rivet's I have a new favorite and now can't stand annoying wrist cuffs.
They are thin with no padding and come in white.
http://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=26437


----------



## pagey (Sep 26, 2006)

> Fox Incline are a good choice


Fox incline are my go to glove


----------



## Cptn. Sense Of Direction (Mar 10, 2008)

I like the oakley factory pilot gloves. No padding and breathe well.


----------



## dkbikes4life (Nov 20, 2010)

I used Fox Digit. They are about done with now, but there is a good chance that I will replace them with the same thing.


----------



## pljam67 (Jun 3, 2010)

I've been using the Fox DirtPaws down in the Florida heat and have no complaints.


----------



## cazman72 (Mar 28, 2013)

I tried the Fox Incline gloves but they were still too hot for me here in Phoenix. I picked up a pair of Mechanix Vent gloves and love them. They breath a lot better than the Fox gloves do.


----------



## skewe (Sep 30, 2010)

+1 Fox Digit

Used to ride in Texas, central and Houston.
Love it


----------



## Ev2ride (Sep 5, 2013)

Vote 2 for the Specialized BG gloves - BF and I both wear them although he's brought a pair of Mechanix gloves into his rotation too.
Try these on if possible - I've found different colors actually fit differently.
Women's run a bit narrow through the hand - I'm in a men's small and it fits better than a women's medium.
Great suggestions from other posters, I'm looking forward to checking some of these out!


----------

